# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 16-12-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 08-12-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Maratona e fjaleve te urta shqiptare" (postuar 16-12-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28302

Titulli: "Spiunazhi" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28298

Titulli: "Milan apo Inter?" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga ABIONTOP)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28297

Titulli: "Përshëndetje edhe 1 herë" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga `XhiXhiLuShe`)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28296

Titulli: "Une, Çe Guevara" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28280

Titulli: "Karajfili në zemrën tuaj" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga karajfili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28279

Titulli: "Dromca kujtimesh" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Poeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28278

Titulli: "Zonja e shpirtit tim" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28276

Titulli: "Unë jam karamelja dhe jam këtu t'ju sjell pak ëmbëlsi" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Karamele)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28273

Titulli: "Cfar humbim dhe cfar fitojm nga bashkimi i tanishem?!?" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28269

Titulli: "Sekretet e buxhetit TE 2004-ës" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28267

Titulli: "Tashi meqe e keni bo trupi ma i bukur rrallen e ka shengjini...." (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Marini83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28265

Titulli: "Humori kinez" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28264

Titulli: "lutje..." (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Niçe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28263

Titulli: "Pershendetje alla-socialiste shokeve te idealit" (postuar 15-12-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28261

Titulli: "Cilet nga MOD dhe nga STAFI,nuk respektoni??" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga *DJ-ALDO*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28251

Titulli: "Per ju qe perdorni C++." (postuar 14-12-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28248

Titulli: "Ushtaraku Gjergj Vata, qarkomandanti i Shkodres" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28244

Titulli: "Jete me qera ! Kurre se blen dot ..." (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28243

Titulli: "Ronaldo - Fenomeno" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28237

Titulli: "Program për të ngjyrosur fotot bardh e zi" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Elti...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28234

Titulli: "Sofra Kuksjane perseri!" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28230

Titulli: "Viktima e radhës, mbërrin në Kapshticë kufoma e Aleksandrit" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Thjeshtesia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28228

Titulli: "Lock On Air Combat" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Amarildo_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28227

Titulli: "Shkarkoni lojën 5 katëshe" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Frenku-007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28226

Titulli: "Shkarkoni lojën 5 katëshe" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Frenku-007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28235

Titulli: "Statistikat: Ne Ulqin jetojne 80% shqiptare" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28225

Titulli: "Diktatori Irakian Sadam Husein kapet rob" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28219

Titulli: "D.SH.A shtyll themelore, e institucioneve Kombetare" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28218

Titulli: "Rregullat e lojës" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28217

Titulli: "Loja diplomatike e Skënderbeut me kancelaritë e mbretërve të Evropës" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28216

Titulli: "Vleresoni drejtuesit e Forumit Shqipetar" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga *DJ-ALDO*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28214

Titulli: "Cili nga moderatoret meriton respektin tuaj??" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga *DJ-ALDO*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28212

Titulli: "Socom Ii" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28209

Titulli: "Shqiperia: Vendi ku lindim por nuk duam te jetojme." (postuar 13-12-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28208

Titulli: "Nenforumet e reja" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28201

Titulli: "internet radio;  program regjistrimi" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28197

Titulli: "Përshëndetje..." (postuar 13-12-2003 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28210

Titulli: "Kanceri" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Roneo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28187

Titulli: "Do te vij..." (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Roneo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28185

Titulli: "Verejtje per Administratoret" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28184

Titulli: "Homazh per Bertolt Brecht&quot;One of the greatest poets and dramatists of our century&quot; (O" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Shpend Bengu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28183

Titulli: "Shkarkimi i filmave" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28182

Titulli: "Peter Bartl mbi kontributin e J.P. Fallmerayer për historinë e shqiptarëve" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28177

Titulli: "Emigro ne Zelanden e Re" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga Acid_Burn)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28176

Titulli: "Fjalime nga kongresi i XII i Partise Socialiste" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28174

Titulli: "13 vjetori i PD-së" (postuar 13-12-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28173

Titulli: "Fansat  E  Ronaldos....." (postuar 12-12-2003 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28171

Titulli: "Ferrari VS Typhoon JET Fighter" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Amarildo_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28167

Titulli: "Fotua E Dites...??" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga news24)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28163

Titulli: "Kush jane gocat me te bukura te forumit" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28162

Titulli: "Fatmir Velaj &quot;Çmim të artë&quot; në Sanremo" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28151

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne Gjermani !" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28150

Titulli: "Perzerja e popullsise shqiptare me ate turke" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga sFeTigRaD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28143

Titulli: "Bashkim Kopliku per politiken e Cmimeve" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28137

Titulli: "Prodhimet Japoneze!!" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28136

Titulli: "Haiku" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga VETRIOLI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28134

Titulli: "Ndarja teritoriale ne Maqedoni a fituan apo humben shqiptaret" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Shkupi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28132

Titulli: "Datepicker" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga K_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28130

Titulli: "Proverba shqiptare në anglisht" (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Living in Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28123

Titulli: "Dy CEO shqiptare, ne bashkepunim..." (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28122

Titulli: "Ontologjia, shkenca e te qenurit,  E njejta dhe tjetra." (postuar 12-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28117

Titulli: "A besoni në Horoskop?" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28114

Titulli: "Shenjat Rrugore qe duhen ditur!!" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga WaRrIoR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28112

Titulli: "Holkeri shfuqizon vendimin e kuvendit për shpalljen e pavlefshme të ligjeve serbe" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28108

Titulli: "Skenderbeu" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28106

Titulli: "kthimi i shqiperise ne nje &quot;Tailande&quot; fole mjerimi dhe prostitucioni" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28100

Titulli: "&quot;olimpia Do Te Flase Shqip&quot;" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28094

Titulli: "Kerkohen aktore filmash" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28088

Titulli: "Pallati 176" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28085

Titulli: "Gjin Lesi u shkarkua pas shperblimit per pune te mire" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28083

Titulli: "Rruga Durrës-Kukës" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28078

Titulli: "Sikur vetëm një moment!" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28072

Titulli: "Problem me Internetin" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga gawab)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28069

Titulli: "Mininistrat e jashtem shqipetare qe nga 1944" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28066

Titulli: "A flisni me vete?" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28065

Titulli: "Kongresi socialist, shans historik per te majten shqiptare" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28064

Titulli: "Cfare beni kur u jane bere nervat kacurrel?" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28063

Titulli: "Publikohet dokumenti i Standardeve për Kosovën" (postuar 11-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28061

Titulli: "Spyware" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga hmmm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28059

Titulli: "FC Albania shpallet kampion i Indoor Soccer League" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga FJORIN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28055

Titulli: "Si thuhet?" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28054

Titulli: "Qeveria rrit cmimin e energjise elektrike" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28049

Titulli: "Radio në internet" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Niko D'Angelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28044

Titulli: "Forum dhe Server" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Niko D'Angelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28042

Titulli: "Qumeshti." (postuar 10-12-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28041

Titulli: "pershendetje nga Mergimi" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Mirlind)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28034

Titulli: "Per te gjithe ata qe studiojne Informatiken" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga besart)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28033

Titulli: "Beni ecën vetë" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28026

Titulli: "Intervista në ambasadën Amerikane" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Living in Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28024

Titulli: "Dr.Petro Nako,  mjeku i fukarasë" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28023

Titulli: "Fituesja e Europianit 2003 ne Pallatin e Kongreseve" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28021

Titulli: "Filma të pavdekshëm në kujtesen time" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28020

Titulli: "Kam shumë djersë" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga tirons)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28018

Titulli: "Universiteti Tetoves.." (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28015

Titulli: "Historia e mocioneve të besimit ndaj qeverive në Shqipëri" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28012

Titulli: "Gjyqtarë të korruptuar, anëtarë të Gjykatës së Krimeve të Rënda" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28010

Titulli: "Troy" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga ilirkapedani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28006

Titulli: "Adresat e  ambasadave shqiptare nëpër botë" (postuar 10-12-2003 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28005

Titulli: "Fjale Te Urta Mbi Jeten!" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Reina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27998

Titulli: "Edhe unë në forum..." (postuar 09-12-2003 nga userlv03)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27997

Titulli: "Vetmia ... Perse njerezit e medhenj ne histori perfundojn me keq se kushdo tjeter." (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27995

Titulli: "Cfare roli ka muzika tek ne ?" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27994

Titulli: "Më në fund edhe unë në forum" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga angelgirl86)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27993

Titulli: "Diademë e shek. VII para Krishtit zbulohet në tumën prehistorike të Kamenicës, Korcë" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27984

Titulli: "Historia prekese e Sares." (postuar 09-12-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27983

Titulli: "Ardhja e dimrit berthamor" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27982

Titulli: "A janë lentet me ngjyra të dëmshme për sytë?" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga bimba_tenera)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27980

Titulli: "Mire rracizmi qe ekziston, po sharja?" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27976

Titulli: "Eraldi" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga eraldi`007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27970

Titulli: "Njerëz Dhe Fate" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27967

Titulli: "Kam mall" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Roneo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27966

Titulli: "Dionea nga Korça në forum" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27964

Titulli: "Humor Shqiptar në Video" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27960

Titulli: "Prezantim me artistat e rinj ne Rap-in shqiptar" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga thugish)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27958

Titulli: "We can learn war lessons from Albania after World War II" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27956

Titulli: "Shqiptari nga Upper Darby i trembet deportimit dhe persekutimit ne Shqiperi" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27955

Titulli: "Sofra e lacit" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Para_Laçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27947

Titulli: "Lajm i keq! Kaza Lite eshte mbyllur" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27946

Titulli: "Sa i rënd është grushti i shqipes në mërgim?" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Mirlind)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27942

Titulli: "Shqipetaret  jané simbol  Sporti" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Mirlind)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27941

Titulli: "Program per te shkruar me dhjete gishta?" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga madc)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27938

Titulli: "Shkenca, njihet me emrin Musliman." (postuar 08-12-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27935

Titulli: "rreth shendetit" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga hmmm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27931

Titulli: "Studim i ri: Shqipëria me 11% popullatë minoritare?" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27930

Titulli: "Moda ;  femra &amp; meshkuj." (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27929

Titulli: "Familja apo Dashuria ?" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27928

Titulli: "Gjelle greke - Lepur (Stifadho)" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Aragorn I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27925

Titulli: "BE-ja çel fondet për korridorin e 8-të" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27920

Titulli: "Perse te akuzoja atehere, or me qafsh?!" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27919

Titulli: "Ilir Shaqiri" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27917

Titulli: "Photoshop &amp; Plugins" (postuar 08-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27915

Titulli: "Sa orë në javë shpenzoni para kompjuterit?" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27913

Titulli: "barcalete me djallin" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27910

Titulli: "Akronime interesante" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27904

Titulli: "Ku mund ti blej kompletin e tutave te kombetares shqiptare??" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27903

Titulli: "Protestuesit serbe: Mitrovica eshte Serbi." (postuar 07-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27902

Titulli: "Pushteti i pestë: Nga Ignacio Ramonet" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27901

Titulli: "E cuditshme !" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Deus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27900

Titulli: "Kenga e fundit e delfineve qe vdesin" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga KUKUMJAÇKA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27894

Titulli: "Unë jam DJ Krios" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Dj_Krios)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27889

Titulli: "Ditari i ndienjave.." (postuar 07-12-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27884

Titulli: "Mariza takon shoket e saje" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27878

Titulli: "Si mund te djeg image me te madh se 700 mb?" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27875

Titulli: "Historia e qeverise &quot;naziste&quot; shqiptare" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27872

Titulli: "Amerika do shkeli perseri ne Hene" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27870

Titulli: "A duhet te ekzistoj censura ?" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27869

Titulli: "Autorë shqiptarë në gjermanisht" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27865

Titulli: "Probleme me formularin elektronik te lotarise amerikane" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27864

Titulli: "Fundjave ne kryeqytet" (postuar 07-12-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27862

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Ke nuk do respektonit nga MOD dhe STAFI i Albasoulit??
 o 'Drini ne LA' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjallica' (0 vota)
 o 'Mina' (0 vota)
 o 'Ekzekutuesja' (0 vota)
 o 'Henri' (0 vota)
 o 'Armandovranari' (0 vota)
 o 'Albo' (0 vota)
 o 'Fiori' (0 vota)
 o 'ASDielli' (1 vota)
 o 'Alma' (0 vota)
 o 'Shigjeta' (0 vota)
 o 'Redi' (1 vota)
 o 'Enri' (1 vota)
 o 'Vazelos' (0 vota)
 o 'Di68' (0 vota)
 o 'Edspace' (0 vota)
 o 'Toro' (0 vota)
 o 'Orku' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjerin' (1 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28251

Sondazh: Cilet nga moderatoret dhe stafi,respektoni me shume,per ato qe shpreh?
 o 'DRINI NE LA ALBO FIORI REDI ORKU DI68' (2 vota)
 o 'GJALLICA EKZEKUTUESJA MINA ALBA' (4 vota)
 o 'ENRI VAZELOS TORO ARMANDOVRANARI' (1 vota)
 o 'HENRI EDSPACE' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28212

Sondazh: Te shikojme Votat!!
 o 'plotësisht' (2 vota)
 o 'pak po' (4 vota)
 o 'jam kurreshtar' (2 vota)
 o 'nuk besoj' (3 vota)
 o 'nuk më intereson fare' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28114

Sondazh: Po sikur te ishim sa kinezet me popullsi,qdo te kishte ndodhur me ne
 o 'Do ishim me te dashur per njeri tjetrin' (6 vota)
 o 'Apo do ishim edhe me te ashper ndaj njeri tjetrit' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28034

Sondazh: Do te zgjidhnit familjen apo dashurine?
 o 'Familjen' (5 vota)
 o 'Dashurine' (4 vota)
 o 'Se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27928

Sondazh: Sa orë në javë shpenzoni para kompjuterit?
 o '1 - 7' (2 vota)
 o '8 - 14' (5 vota)
 o '15 - 21' (2 vota)
 o '22 - 28' (0 vota)
 o '29 - 35' (1 vota)
 o '36 +' (9 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27913

Sondazh: Kush eshte me i kooruptuari
 o 'Abdyrahman Aliti' (0 vota)
 o 'Menduh ThaÇi' (1 vota)
 o 'Arber Xhaferi' (0 vota)
 o 'Iljaz halimi' (0 vota)
 o 'Abdylmenaf bexheti' (0 vota)
 o 'Ali ahmeti' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27850

Sondazh: Cili nga keta aktore u pelqen me shume?
 o 'Naim Frasheri' (0 vota)
 o 'Reshat Arbana' (2 vota)
 o 'Ndrek Luca' (1 vota)
 o 'Yllka MUJA' (0 vota)
 o 'Elvira Diamanti' (0 vota)
 o 'Kadri Roshi' (6 vota)
 o 'Luiza Xhuvani' (0 vota)
 o 'Rikard Ljarja' (0 vota)
 o 'Robert Ndrenika' (1 vota)
 o 'Sander Prosi' (3 vota)
 o 'Albert Verria' (0 vota)
 o 'Tinka Kurti' (1 vota)
 o 'Roza Anagnosti' (0 vota)
 o 'Margarita Xhepa' (0 vota)
 o 'Violeta Manushi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ndricim Xhepa' (0 vota)
 o 'Drita Pelingu' (0 vota)
 o 'Sulejman Pitarka' (0 vota)
 o 'Bujar Lako' (0 vota)
 o 'Pavlina Mani' (0 vota)
 o 'Llazi Serbo' (0 vota)
 o 'Mevlan Shanaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Marie Logoreci' (0 vota)
 o 'Timo Flloko' (1 vota)
 o 'Pandi Raidhi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rajmonda Bulku' (0 vota)
 o 'Marjeta Ljarja' (0 vota)
 o 'Xhevdet Ferri' (0 vota)
 o 'Te Tjere' (4 vota)
 o 'Roland Trebicka' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27773

Sondazh: Me ç'farë profesioni e donit partnerin tuaj?
 o 'Mjek' (0 vota)
 o 'Avokat' (5 vota)
 o 'Muzikant' (0 vota)
 o 'Politikan' (2 vota)
 o 'Mekanik' (0 vota)
 o 'Shofer' (0 vota)
 o 'Pilot' (0 vota)
 o 'Ekonomist' (1 vota)
 o 'Mësues' (0 vota)
 o 'Filozof' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27752

Sondazh: Perse e vizitoni forumin shqiptar?
 o 'Më pëlqen të mësoj gjëra të reja' (26 vota)
 o 'Më pëlqen të hedh mendimet e mia' (14 vota)
 o 'Më pëlqen të debatoj idetë' (23 vota)
 o 'Më pëlqen të bëj propagandë' (0 vota)
 o 'Më pëlqen të reklamoj' (0 vota)
 o 'Që të vras kohën kot' (5 vota)
 o 'Për gallatë e për t'u tallur' (4 vota)
 o 'Më pëlqen vetëm të lexoj' (5 vota)
 o 'Futem vetëm se ka shqiptarë' (9 vota)
 o 'Dua të krijoj shoqëri të re' (4 vota)
 o 'As vetë nuk e di pse futem' (4 vota)
 o 'Tjetër' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27604


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

16-12:
 o Tina (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1345

16-12:
 o Orest (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2128

16-12:
 o Kryeplaku (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2561

16-12:
 o Lirim (44) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3038

16-12:
 o rocky82999 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4052
 o Mistrec_Tirone (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4169

16-12:
 o logu (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6838

16-12:
 o syni - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7039

16-12:
 o boylover (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7197

16-12:
 o AmyTFrog (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7466

16-12:
 o mgena - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8146

16-12:
 o ONIX (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8977
 o LUPO MANARO (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9026

16-12:
 o Dada (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9219

16-12:
 o aquila (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11537

17-12:
 o Murad (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1308

17-12:
 o fabi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1512

17-12:
 o NINI (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3871

17-12:
 o Kosovare (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5544

17-12:
 o dandi (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6043

17-12:
 o mirjeta (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8231

17-12:
 o Lövjerskan (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10264

17-12:
 o keira (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10587

18-12:
 o adhamudhi (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=491

18-12:
 o Honezmi (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=732

18-12:
 o dashamires - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2102

18-12:
 o ShadowOftheBest (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2788

18-12:
 o oltis (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3181
 o oltisss (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4252
 o gea (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4816


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 08-12-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 138 Anetare te rinj
 o 132 Tema te reja
 o 2,847 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

